# ما رأيكم بمهرجان  فنى كنسى؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!



## vamdracula2005 (17 أغسطس 2007)

اتمنى ان  يقوم  الشرفون على الموقع بعمل مسابقات فى كتابه وتاليف  القصص او المسرحيات الدينيه 

فهذا سيساعد على تنميه روح المحبه    وربما  كذلك  اختيار النص الفائز  وتحويله الى عمل فنى  وعرضه كمسرحيه او كورال فى الكنائس

وذلك فى حفل كبير يقيمه  الموقع باحد الكنائس    ويكون الكل معو له  


وفى  النهايه    لازلت اتمنى  هذا


----------



## vamdracula2005 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما رأيكم بمهرجان  فنى كنسى؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*

نفسى الافى  ردود وتشجيع من الناس  لهذه الفكره 

فهى تحويل  لحياه نظريه   الى واقع عملى ملموس  





شجعونى بقى   ولا ايه ؟


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما رأيكم بمهرجان  فنى كنسى؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*

المنتدى لا ينتمي لبلد واحد او كنيسة واحدة, من الصعب جدا تنظيم مسابقة في احدى الكنائس خصوصا ان كل الأعضاء من بلدان مختلفة..
سلام و نعمة


----------



## vamdracula2005 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما رأيكم بمهرجان  فنى كنسى؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*

بس ممكن على الاقل  يبقى فى مسابقه مكتوبه    ؟؟؟
 يعنى   اللى يالف شعر  او قصه  او تامل      يقوله    ويتقيم؟؟؟


----------



## losivertheprince (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما رأيكم بمهرجان  فنى كنسى؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*

*علي فكرة الموضوع ده كويس جدآ وممكن كمان انه يطلع مواهب وبعدين اللي معندوش كلام في الشعر او عديم الشعر زي حالاتي ممكن انه يشترك بأي حاجة تانيه وبعدين ....يا أستاذ / روك احنا بتجمعنا ده بقينا كنيسه كبيرة مش هو ده مفهوم الكنيسة ( جماعة المؤمنين ) ولا احنا مش جماعه ولا ايه ياكبير 
فكرتك عبقرية يادراكولآ كالمعتاد عبقري بالفطرة ودايمآ بتسعي للتجديد ...
طبعآ الكلام ده مش علشان انت صديقي الانتيخ ولاحاجة خالص ..... كوسه صحيح*​


----------



## monlove (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما رأيكم بمهرجان  فنى كنسى؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*

علي فكرة هو موضوع جميل ممكن يجذب اللي عندهم 
موهبة  كتابة المسرحيات
ويمكن عمل منهم ينجح 
ويكون سبب بركة
وبشكرك علي موضوعك


----------



## My Rock (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما رأيكم بمهرجان  فنى كنسى؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *وبعدين ....يا أستاذ / روك احنا بتجمعنا ده بقينا كنيسه كبيرة مش هو ده مفهوم الكنيسة ( جماعة المؤمنين ) ولا احنا مش جماعه ولا ايه ياكبير *
> 
> ​


​

أخي العزيز
من تكلم اصلا بكونا كنيسة او جماعة مؤمنين؟
انا اتكلم عن تنظيم مسابقة في احدى الكنائس على ارض الواقع, فكلنا من بلدان مختلفة و لسنا من مكان واحد و بلد واحد لنعمل مثل هذا المهرجان
اتمنى تكون فهمتني صح المرة هذه
سلام و نعمة


----------



## losivertheprince (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما رأيكم بمهرجان  فنى كنسى؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح :
يا سيد روك : 
انا فهمك جدآ ومتأسف لاني موضحتش وجهة نظري من الاول مع صديقي دراكولا لكن انا اقصد ان المابقة تتعمل هنا فعلآ للمواهب المختلفه وتكون الجايزة شرفيه يعني مثلآ الي يقدم شعر ويتعمل احسن تصويت ليه يا خد مثلآ لقب انت تختارة او ليه وهكذا يحتفظ باللقب ده لمده مثلآ شهر وباقي المواهب كلها زيه القصة او الخواطر او اي شئ ..... وبكده تتطلع حاجات كانت متخبيه وتمجد اسم ربنا 
سوري مرة تانيه علي عدم همي ليك وعي العموم يا كبيييييييييييييييييييييير الكبير بيسامح كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*​


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما رأيكم بمهرجان  فنى كنسى؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> *يا سيد روك : *
> *انا فهمك جدآ ومتأسف لاني موضحتش وجهة نظري من الاول مع صديقي دراكولا لكن انا اقصد ان المابقة تتعمل هنا فعلآ للمواهب المختلفه وتكون الجايزة شرفيه يعني مثلآ الي يقدم شعر ويتعمل احسن تصويت ليه يا خد مثلآ لقب انت تختارة او ليه وهكذا يحتفظ باللقب ده لمده مثلآ شهر وباقي المواهب كلها زيه القصة او الخواطر او اي شئ ..... وبكده تتطلع حاجات كانت متخبيه وتمجد اسم ربنا *
> ...


 
اخي الحبيب
مثل هذه الأنشطة و السمابقات نعملها من فترة لأخرى, و خير مثال المسابقة الأخيرة  مسابقة اشعار في القديسين 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## losivertheprince (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما رأيكم بمهرجان  فنى كنسى؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح : 
بجد متأسف انا جديد ومكنتش شفت المسابقة فعلآ غير دلوقتي وطبعآ ده غلط علي ما اقد الجهل ده عزر يتسامح .... 
ربنا يديك علي قد انتاجك 30 و 60 و 100 .*​


----------

